
How some websites know your Google search queries - holdenc
Google Chrome is automatically prefetching the first Google result and therefore passing your IP address and search query (in the referrer) to that website&#x27;s server.  It&#x27;s called Google Chrome prefetch and it&#x27;s turned on by default.<p>So while you may not have clicked on that person&#x27;s LinkedIn or Facebook profile, Google Chrome has already done this for you.<p>To switch it off:
- Chrome &gt; Menu icon &gt; Settings &gt; Advanced &gt; Privacy and security &gt; &quot;Use a prediction service to load pages more quickly&quot;, toggle off
======
jrgoj
Interestingly, that setting was turned OFF for me my default because I have
uBlock Origin installed.

------
jamieweb
Surely this has massive security implications. A browser shouldn't be fetching
arbitrary pages that I didn't ask it to. One of those pages might have an
exploit on it...

~~~
dickinson99
Prefetch is not uncommon at all. Tons of browsers/apps do it.

~~~
jamieweb
Some messaging apps seem to prefetch thumbnails and article titles too, which
doesn't work out well when you inevitably receive a spam/phishing link.

------
eecks
Is just Google? I am on Firefox

